# 414 spliting HELP would be good !!



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all I am trying to get this 414 in half I have removed the diff assy ,axels etc and have removed the bolts inside the PTO gear box .4 off the 6 on the out side . the backend has moved 3/8" but stoped !!!! what should I be looking for ? :dazed: . I canr get A International Manual for this tractor but Have a b250 one ! A genuine manual would be good but cant find one here in Australia .the tractor is A A414 . to add to the fleet . 10.20 Super AW6 B250 Fowler crawler Field Marshall Chabberland 9G , any help would be good thanks to all Mark Canberra Australia


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Oxy acetylene!!!!!!!!!!

No seriously?? Normal way would be to split first @ engine clutch, then remove the3point hitch hydraulics.

Then remove Pto assembly, then strip front gearbox and then axles and differential

You mention Tractor is a "A-414" which for you is localy built. I am surmising it is similar in build to the B-414 which i am familiar with.

B-250 manual will help but there are differencies in engineering of tractor as the design evolved.

To get a B-414 service manual try here??

http://www.classictractors.co.uk/sh...Position=21&strSearchCriteria=exact&PT_ID=all 

This is a genuine copy of factory manual.

Good luck


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

*414*

Well I have it out . I had some rust on the clutch spline . It was easy .I had a blinding flash and hooked it up to the TPLon my B250 back to back and drove away with it ! it will soon be striped down and back together . new bearings ,seals etc . will post some pictures when I work out how to resize them thanks Otpco


----------

